# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Комбинация клавиш

## x2z7yy

Есть ли комбинация клавиш на клавиатуре, которая прокручивает колесико мыши(т.е. делает тоже самое, если бы я крутнул колесо вниз или вверх)?

----------


## Cheechako

> Есть ли комбинация клавиш...


Зависит от... :confused: во многих программах (том же IE и проч. browser'ах) можно использовать "space" и "shift+ space".

----------

